# Your Enneagram Examples



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

3w2


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

2w3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

more 8w7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

5w6


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

6w7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

more 7w8 (because we're awesome)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

9w8


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

@Swordsman of Mana

*6w5 ISTJ Sousuke Sagara*










*8w7 ENTJ Kaname Chidori *


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











*7w6 ENFP Kurz Weber*










*CP 6w7 ISxP Melissa Mao* <--unsure, but she is reactive and no 8 or 4.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

4w3

































































4w5


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Rim said:


> *Al Franken 6w7 sp/so*
> *Malcom X 6w5 so/sp*
> *Bruce Springsteen 6w5 sx/sp*
> *Amy Lee 6w7 sp/sx*
> *6w7 Rogue from X-Men*


6w7 Sx/So


----------



## leadintea (Nov 22, 2011)

So I just watched Mommie Dearest for the first time yesterday and as overdramatic as the acting was, Faye Dunaway pretty much encompassed the entirety of how I view 8's. I think this was the only scene that I actually saw her in a positive way:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

leadintea said:


> So I just watched Mommie Dearest for the first time yesterday and as overdramatic as the acting was, Faye Dunaway pretty much encompassed the entirety of how I view 8's. I think this was the only scene that I actually saw her in a positive way:


LOL that was awesome XD


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


>



woah woah woah woah......are you *sure *Hitler's an 8? 

When we discussed him in my Holocaust course at University, he was described as embittered – the loser, the "ignored genius" (whose ideology contained no original elements!) He would spend his time daydreaming in Vienna, as a loser, without purpose and no real job. When anything went wrong (beer hall putsch, for example) he would become so depressed and think that everything was lost so he would attempt suicide....in general, moody and depressive whenever things didn't go his way.

The way Hitler was described in class just does _not _seem to fit what I have read and understand about 8s.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

CallSignOWL said:


> woah woah woah woah......are you *sure *Hitler's an 8?
> 
> When we discussed him in my Holocaust course at University, he was described as embittered – the loser, the "ignored genius" (whose ideology contained no original elements!) He would spend his time daydreaming in Vienna, as a loser, without purpose and no real job. When anything went wrong (beer hall putsch, for example) he would become so depressed and think that everything was lost so he would attempt suicide....
> 
> The way Hitler was described in class just does _not _seem to fit what I have read and understand about 8s.


I've heard people make better cases for him being type 1 than an 8 in the past. 

EI has a thread on the topic which spans for about 500+ pages on the topic. 

I am convinced he is a zealot of a 6, as he attached himself to the Nazi party when trying to find himself playing a spy at the time. He was so paranoid.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

CallSignOWL said:


> woah woah woah woah......are you *sure *Hitler's an 8?
> 
> When we discussed him in my Holocaust course at University, he was described as embittered – the loser, the "ignored genius" (whose ideology contained no original elements!) He would spend his time daydreaming in Vienna, as a loser, without purpose and no real job. When anything went wrong (beer hall putsch, for example) he would become so depressed and think that everything was lost so he would attempt suicide....in general, moody and depressive whenever things didn't go his way.
> 
> The way Hitler was described in class just does _not _seem to fit what I have read and understand about 8s.


when did I say he was an 8? I thought I said he was a 6w5


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> when did I say he was an 8? I thought I said he was a 6w5


look back at your post. There was no 6w5 listed above the picture set. I could only assume that it was a continuation of the previous post which had 8s labeled on it. Proofread next time!


----------



## Lunar (May 2, 2012)

sorry, wrong thread =(


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Bryan Mills played by Liam Neeson in Taken (2008) is a *6w5 ISTJ*










Hitler imo is 6w5 ENFJ or INFJ or something along those lines. Had a very fucked up personality, lots of *Fe.*


----------



## CallSignOWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Rim said:


> Hitler imo is 6w5 ENFJ or INFJ or something along those lines. Had a very fucked up personality, lots of *Fe.*


I'd agree with that. There was a bit of confusion because Swordsman didnt post the E-type in his post....


----------

